# Just picked up a Tech Force 89 - .22 cal



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

Just picked up a Tech Force 89 - .22 cal - for 161.96 (now, they're 10 bucks cheaper).

I wanted a .22 to go with my Ruger 177 Air Hawk. I looked at the RWS 34, Gamo Whisper and TF 89.

All looked real good, but after watching a video of the TF89, I decided to get it.

Here's the video link: http://www.compasseco.com/tech-force-co ... -1057.html

The TF89 has a Limited Lifetime warranty and is real accurate.

So far, I'm happy. Groupings are real tight. I also got a used TF 3-9x44 Adjustable Objective scope with it. The scope is real nice. So nice, that I bought another for my Ruger Air Hawk. Both scopes are used ($40) and have a 90 day warranty. Brand new they run $80.

Only problem I've had is the scope stop. This is air rifle is so powerful that the recoil sends the scope back into the scope stop and the scope stop flies off. After talking to compasseco about the warranty (it won't void it), I took it to my gunsmith. He's going to tap 2 holese in the rear of the receiver so I can use the screw that is in the center of the scope stop and the screw in the center of the rear scope mount, too.

With that little mod, this is truly going to be an awesome air rifle. Don't know why they don't do it at the factory.

I haven't chronied it yet, but will later.

Hack


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

The scope stop on my gamo hunter 220 came off at first, too. Just had to crank the screws down really tight and after that I haven't had any more problems with it coming off.


----------

